# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Anfrage

## GeorgS

Hallo Holger,

hast du eine Erklärung dafür?

Schau mal unter
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=7668#post7668

Dort taucht unter Sammys Namen eine Wiederholung meines Beitrages Elf Jahre ... auf.

Bitte löschen!

Gruss 

GeorgS

----------


## Josef

Bitte ist das so, dass wenn man in der Übersicht das Thema, links, anklickt, dass dann der lertzte Beitrag nicht ersichtlich ist?
Will man den letzten Beitrag lesen, muss man ganz, ganz Rechts klicken, oder?
Gruß
Josef

PS: Als "Neuling" traue ich mich die Frage zu stellen: Finde ich das nicht auf der Forum-Hauptseite, oder ist es nicht drauf:
1) Link zu eigentlichen Homepage, http://www.prostatakrebse.de/
2) Da dort auch nicht vorhanden, oder sehe ich es auch nicht: "Forumsextrakt" (oder so ähnlich!).

Beides wäre praktisch auf der Forumhauptseite zu verlinken, oder?



PS: Bitte ist es möglich, mir mein Thema zu ergänzen? DANKE!
Statt:B.Ca., BCG, Tbc in P., P.Ca., PSA, uPM3 			( 1 2) 		
 	 		 			 		 			 			 				Josef 			 		
   			Heute 16:39
			von Josef    10 223
soll es heißen:

B.Ca., BCG, Tbc in P., P.Ca., PSA, uPM3, PCA3 			( 1 2) 		
 	 		 			 		 			 			 				Josef 			 		
   			Heute 16:39
			von Josef    10 223

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Josef,



> Bitte ist das so, dass wenn man in der Übersicht das Thema, links, anklickt, dass dann der letzte Beitrag nicht ersichtlich ist?
> Will man den letzten Beitrag lesen, muss man ganz, ganz Rechts klicken, oder?


ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich diese Frage richtig verstehe. Lange threads werden von der Forums-Software automatisch auf mehrere Seiten aufgeteilt, u. a. um die Ladezeiten kurz zu halten. In diesem Fall werden oben rechts in der Themenanzeige die Seitennummern angezeigt, dabei ist die Nummer der aktuellen Seite fett dargestellt. Es ist richtig, dass man die letzten Beiträge nicht sieht, wenn man sich auf einer der davorliegenden Seiten befindet. Durch Klicken auf die Seitennummer kommt man auf die betreffende Seite. Wir haben threads, die auf sieben und mehr Seiten aufgeteilt sind.



> Als "Neuling" traue ich mich die Frage zu stellen: Finde ich das nicht auf der Forum-Hauptseite, oder ist es nicht drauf:
> 1) Link zu eigentlichen Homepage, http://www.prostatakrebse.de/
> 2) Da dort auch nicht vorhanden, oder sehe ich es auch nicht: "Forumsextrakt" (oder so ähnlich!).
> Beides wäre praktisch auf der Forumhauptseite zu verlinken, oder?


Zu 1): Der Link vom Forum direkt zum Forumextrakt ist (noch) nicht vorhanden. Holger ist noch nicht dazu gekommen, einen entsprechenden Button einzuprogrammieren. Er steht auch auf unserer Wunschliste!
Zu 2): Da bin ich wieder unsicher, wie die Frage gemeint ist. Wenn Du auf der KISP-Seite bist, dann findest Du den Button zum Forumextrakt in der Navigationsleiste hier:
.
.
.
Forum
   Registrieren
   Forumsregeln
*Forumextrakt*
.
.
.




> PS: Bitte ist es möglich, mir mein Thema zu ergänzen? DANKE!


Es ist möglich und geschehen.
Gruß,
Ralf

----------


## Josef

Hallo Ralf,
danke!
1) Ein Lapsus, es war gerade der 1. Beitrag auf der 2. Seite, und ich habe es nicht gemerkt! alles o.k.!
2) Das neue Forum schaut super aus, man soll es nicht überladen. Aber die meisten User gehen direkt ins Forum, wie auch ich, und finden gar nicht mehr "Nebenseiten". Daher
a) Link zur KISP-Seite
b) Link zum Forumextrakt, obwohl dies auf der KISP Seite dann links in der Reihe steht. Denn immer wieder habe ich gelesen, dass Begriffe etc. unbekannt sind, und da ist der Forumextrakt einfach SPITZE. Auch wenn der Titel für einen "Laien" nicht das sagt, was es eigentlich ist. "Insiderwissen" finde ich adhoc gut, statt Forumextrakt.
Liebe Grüße
Josef

PS: Ganz nette Wunschliste, der "Neue", was?

----------


## RalfDm

> Denn immer wieder habe ich gelesen, dass Begriffe etc. unbekannt sind, und da ist der Forumextrakt einfach SPITZE. Auch wenn der Titel für einen "Laien" nicht das sagt, was es eigentlich ist. "Insiderwissen" finde ich adhoc gut, statt Forumextrakt.
> Liebe Grüße
> Josef
> 
> PS: Ganz nette Wunschliste, der "Neue", was?


Hallo Josef,
danke für die Blumen! Ganz früher hieß der Forumextrakt (es gibt ihn seit Juli 2001) mal "Informationen", das war noch nichtssagender (der Webordner, in dem sich die inzwischen ~400 einzelnen Themen des Forumextrakts befinden, heißt heute noch so; hätte ich ihn umbenannt, hätte Google auf dem Schlauch gestanden. Dass der Forumextrakt "Forumextrakt" und nicht "Forum_s_extrakt" heißt, liegt einfach daran, dass das Wort - zu Uwe Peters' Zeiten, als er die Lufthoheit über sein Kind KISP hatte - ohne das -s- gerade noch in die Navigationsleiste passte. Inzwischen haben wir die Leiste etwas breiter gemacht,  aber "Insiderwissen" wäre wohl trotzdem noch zu lang. Wer den Forumextrakt kennt, dem sollte eigentlich egal sein, wie er heißt, Hauptsache er findet darin, was er sucht, und daran arbeite ich (heute habe ich erst wieder eine neue Seite "Diagnostik - PCA3-Test" aufgemacht). Bezüglich unbekannter Begriffe möchte ich in aller Bescheidenheit auch auf die Rubrik "Abkürzungen" bei KISP verweisen (die am zweithäufigsten aufgerufene Seite dort).
Gruß,
Ralf

----------


## Josef

Servus,
super!
Dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzu fügen!
Außer, was macht ihr mit den Millionen an Zeilenhonorar, die euch Google überweist. 
Übrigens, PCA3 im Forumsextrakt habe ich heute Nachmittag ----- über google erreicht. Der Rubel, äh der Euro, rollt in die Vereinskasse. Das geht wie bei den Tantiemen bei einem Sänger, oder?
Gute Nacht
Josef

----------


## Josef

Servus Dieter,

ja, ein prima Forum, denn jedes Forum ist so gut, wie sich die Mitglieder - und natürlich auch die Moderatoren und Admins - einbringen.

Schönen Sonntag 

Josef



Siehe auch:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html, Forumextrakt, Diagnostik, PCA3

 http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1227, PSA-PCA3

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=7793#post7793

----------


## Josef

So wie es ausschaut, könnte die PSA-Olympiade vom PCA3 abgelöst werden, oder wenigstens ein Stück vom Dollarkuchen abgeben müssen.
Bitte kannst du gelegentlich auch bei meinem "Übersichtsthema" den "PCA3" hinten anfügen.
Besten Dank!
Liebe Grüße
Josef

----------


## Schorschel

> Dass der Forumextrakt "Forumextrakt" und nicht "Forum_s_extrakt" heißt, liegt einfach daran, dass das Wort - zu Uwe Peters' Zeiten, als er die Lufthoheit über sein Kind KISP hatte - ohne das -s- gerade noch in die Navigationsleiste passte.


 
Hallo Ralf,

vielleicht habe ich ja gerade eine partielle "Deutsch-Störung", aber m.E. ist Forumextrakt *richtig* und Forum*s*regeln *falsch*.

Es heißt ja auch Spielregeln, und nicht Spielsregeln. Und es heißt Fleischextrakt und nicht Fleischsextrakt.

Oder sehe ich da etwas falsch???

Sonntägliche Grüße von

Schorschel

----------


## Josef

Hallo Schorschel,
deine Meinung stimmt, aber es ändert nichts.
Servus
Josef

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Schorschel,

ob Du da etwas falsch siehst, kann ich nicht beantworten. Bei der Frage, wann ein Fugen-s einzufügen ist und wann nicht, muss ich ehrlich passen. Ich habe, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, auch noch nie eine geschriebene Regel dazu gesehen und füge es (das -s-) nach Sprachgefühl ein [je nachdem, was (in meinen Ohren) besser klingt]. Ich räume gerne ein, dass ich nicht das absolute Gehör habe.
Vielleicht gibt es unter uns einen Germanisten, der uns erleuchten könnte?

Ralf

----------


## Schorschel

> Vielleicht gibt es unter uns einen Germanisten, der uns erleuchten könnte?


Leider ist Karl Valentin schon tot. Ich sage da nur "Semmelnknödeln"... :-))

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Josef

> Leider ist Karl Valentin schon tot. Ich sage da nur "Semmelnknödeln"... :-))
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> 
> Schorschel



Super,
danke dass du unseren Buchbinder Valentin aus dem Grab holst:
wia nemma en denn?

----------


## Holger

Guten Abend.

Das interessierte mich...




> Heißt es Schadensersatz oder Schadenersatz? Zahlt man Einkommenssteuer oder Einkommensteuer? Immer mehr Begriffen scheint der vertraute S-Laut in der Mitte abhanden zu kommen. Das muss man sich jedoch nicht gefallen lassen. Ein Plädoyer für gut geschmierte Sprache und gegen unsinniges Amt[s]deutsch. 
> 
> Bundeswehrrekruten: Wo, bitte, gibt es Essensmarken?
> "Das heißt Essenmarken und nicht Essensmarken", bellt der Unteroffizier den Rekruten an, "es heißt ja auch nicht Bratskartoffeln und Spiegelsei!" Diesen Spruch wiederholt er am Tag mindestens zwanzig Mal, und es bereitet ihm immer wieder Genuss, einem unbedarften Brenner eine laute Lektion in Sachen Amtsdeutsch erteilen zu können. Das gibt ihm ein Gefühl von Überlegenheit und Macht. Zum Glück kommen jedes Quartal neue Wehrpflichtige, die ihn garantiert fragen werden, ob sie bei ihm "Essensmarken" bekommen können. So wird der Unteroffizier noch viel zu bellen haben und sich immer wieder der Illusion von Überlegenheit und Macht hingeben können. 
> Wenn ihm einer frech kommt, kann er sich auf die Dienstvorschriften berufen, denn da steht "Essenmarken". Und Vorschrift ist Vorschrift, wie jeder weiß, dagegen kann selbst ein Literaturnobelpreisträger nichts ausrichten. Außerhalb seiner Kaserne gilt diese Vorschrift allerdings nicht. Außerhalb seiner Kaserne sagen die meisten Menschen "Essensmarken", mit so genanntem Fugen-s, und das mit Fug und Recht. Dort herrscht Freiheit der Sprache, und Freiheit bedeutet Vielfalt und nicht selten Verunsicherung. 
> Warum heißt es Mordsspaß, aber Mordopfer? Warum sagen wir Rindsleder, aber Rindfleisch? Warum haben Schiffstaufe und Schiffsschraube ein Fugen-s, Schifffahrt und Schiffbruch aber nicht? Wer legt fest, ob und womit die Nahtstelle zwischen zwei zusammengeschweißten Wörtern verfugt wird? 
> Die Antwort auf diese Fragen liegt irgendwo im Nebel der Sprachgeschichte. Die meisten dieser Fügungen sind historisch gereift. Bei einigen handelt es sich um zusammengewachsene Wortgruppen, bei denen das Fugenzeichen den Genitiv markierte: des Königs Hof wurde zum Königshof, des Herzens Freude zur Herzensfreude. 
> Andere Fügungen wurden in Analogie zu bereits bestehenden Formen gebildet: Auch wenn sich auf einer Bischofskonferenz mehrere Bischöfe zu treffen pflegen, heißt es dennoch nicht Bischöfekonferenz, denn man orientierte sich bei der Wortbildung an bekannten Komposita wie Bischofsstab und Bischofswürde. *Der Versuch, eindeutige Regeln zu definieren, ist zum Scheitern verurteilt. Dafür ist das Gebiet zu unübersichtlich, vermeintliche Gesetzmäßigkeiten zu widersprüchlich und von Ausnahmen durchlöchert wie ein mottenzerfressener Umhang*. Aber wir haben uns daran gewöhnt. Dass es nicht Bratskartoffeln und Spiegelsei heißt, sagt uns unser Sprachgefühl. Was uns heute am meisten zu schaffen macht, ist die Tatsache, dass immer wieder neue Begriffe auftauchen, denen das vertraute Fugen-s abhanden gekommen zu sein scheint. 
> 
> ...


Aus Sick, B.; Bratskartoffeln und Spiegelsei; in: Sick, B.; Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod- Ein Wegweiser durch den Irrgarten der deutschen Sprache; 10. Auflage; Kiepenheuer & Witsch; Köln; auch online unter: http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebel...293186,00.html

Viele Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Josef

Da hast du dich aber ausgetobt?
Bist du Lehrer?
Habt ihr schon Semesterferien, hi?

----------


## Holger

> Da hast du dich aber ausgetobt?
> Bist du Lehrer?
> Habt ihr schon Semesterferien, hi?


Nein,
ich bin des Copy & Pastens mächtig.
Und den Text kannte ich, weil ich die drei Bücher von Sick gelesen habe - i. Ü. sehr unterhaltsam  :L&auml;cheln: 

Beste Grüße
Holger Jünemann

----------


## Josef

? ? ?

Vorgang(s)weise
Anfang(s)stadium
volk(s)wirtschaftlichen 
Arbeit(s)prozess
Gesundheits- und Sozialministerium

PS: Wer unsere gesamte Presseaussendung zum Weltkrebstag möchte, melden!

----------


## Josef

Kläre dich/euch gerne auf:

Krebspatienten für Krebspatienten ist immer gemeinnützig, 
besteht seit einigen Monaten als SHG in Wien, 
sowie österreichweit als Verein, als ein Netzwerk Onkologischer SHG.
Mitglied kann jeder werden; kein Mitgliedsbeitrag.

----------

